# x800 prob with atitool



## Malenko (Jan 8, 2005)

i dont no if this has been covered allready but i couldnt find it, does any one know if the problem with the find core clock with the x800 line of cards has been fixed on the atitool 0.0.23 beta? cos i am about to start finding it now i am just wondering if it just keeps goin even when it finds artifacts like the previous versions did?


----------



## zealot`grr (Jan 9, 2005)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=745

"- Improved artifact detection on X800"

this was quoted from the beta 3 thread, now there's already a beta 10 which I'd give a shot


----------

